# Phrag Glen Decker



## silence882 (Jun 2, 2018)

This one is from the pre-implosion OZ cross Jason Fischer 'Cherry Bomb' x kovachii 'Leonardo Andre'.

The form sucks, but the color's really intense in person.







I've got one more in spike from this cross and several that aren't spiking. But hopefully they'll decide to soon as they're all about the same size.

--Stephen


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 2, 2018)

I'd certainly be happy with it. The color is just on the cusp of what I like in terms of "red" in Phrags and I can live with the wavy, imperfect form. I assume the flower is nice and large? How big is the plant itself?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 2, 2018)

It may improve on second blooming ? Nice color !


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2018)

The color is impressive and I'd love to see more as they bloom out.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2018)

"pre-implosion OZ cross", 
Yay besseae hybrids! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Jun 4, 2018)

Pretty!


----------



## silence882 (Jun 4, 2018)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I'd certainly be happy with it. The color is just on the cusp of what I like in terms of "red" in Phrags and I can live with the wavy, imperfect form. I assume the flower is nice and large? How big is the plant itself?



The LS of the plant is 30 cm and the NS of the bloom is 11 cm.

Here's the whole plant:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2018)

Tiny for a Pk hybrid!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 14, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

